# Brady Lake In Kent??



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Any info on Brady Lake in Kent... private or public waterway.... public access, parking, fishing history,etc?


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Used to fish it when I lived up that way, knew someone with a house on it. Not sure if it is private or public though. Used to catch bass and catfish. Never ice fished it but always wanted to...


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

John i work 2 miles from there and a lot of kentites work with me and they're all sayin that the water isn't private jus the land around it obviously and you could park at the bar or along the road and hop on it. might try contacting brady lake police dept. don't know how true any of my info is ~Evin~


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The West Shore Dr Bar was the only "parkable" place that I saw that had a limited access point. May give it try today before I head to work.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

i would still recomend calling the police and double check i know your a law man yourself but just to be sure i'd call if it were me.


----------

